
Japan’s lost lands: why a fifth of the nation’s territory is worthless - vinnyglennon
https://www.ft.com/content/3aaa626e-f61f-11e7-8715-e94187b3017e
======
ahazred8ta
related: population is shrinking and many properties have no buyers

[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/12/26/national/japans...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/12/26/national/japans-
glut-abandoned-homes-hard-sell-bargains-opportunity-knocks) \-- "Over 8
million properties across Japan are unoccupied, according to a 2013 government
report. Nearly a fourth have been deserted indefinitely, neither for sale nor
rent. In Tokyo more than 1 in 10 homes are empty. And that figure is expected
to soar in the coming decades as deaths outpace births"

------
groundlogic
Sounds interesting. Do you have a way around the paywall?

Edit: This worked for me: in chrome, right-click the "web" link and choose
"Open link in incognito mode". Then pick the first search result.

